# The penis poem



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

THE PENIS POEM


My nookie days are over,

My pilot light is out

What used to be my sex appeal, 
Is now my water spout!

Time was when on it's own, it
from my trousers it would spring,

But now it is a full time job to
find the bloomin thing

It used to be embarassing the
way it would behave

For every single morning it would
stand and watch me shave. 

Now as old age approaches it 
sure gives me the blues.

To see it hang it's little head 
and watch me tie my shoes.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You been looking over my shoulder?


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

No , just myself :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Console yourself knowing that you are getting stronger as you age.

When young it took two hands to bend it, now it's easily bent with one!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't like flaccid jokes.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If your world gets really bad, you can borrow my magnifying glass and tweezers :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Got the tee shirt


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I went on the web in answer to an advert for penis enlargement, it was only £150.00, I thought that's worth it.

So the package came I opened it and it was magnifying glass. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sorry for you guys, but I am in the other Club

And LONG MAY IT LAST :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I can't remember the verses of "Eskimo Nell", except for:

"When a man grows old and his b.............."

Perhaps someone will be kind enough to complete the rest.


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Sorry for you guys, but I am in the other Club
> 
> And LONG MAY IT LAST :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ay what other club 8O ............................. :lol: :lol: .


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

:lol: :lol:

This reminded me of this song ....


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Reminds me of the old saying


"When I was a young man I had a supple body, save for one part that was frequently stiff.
Now, with the passing of the years I have a stiff body, save for one part that is frequently supple.


----------

